# so tired on tren!



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm coming upto week 4 on tren e and it's slowly killing me! I'm shattered, i mean absolutley shattered, my sleep is dreadful also, i have zero motivation, i'm gonna ride it out but does it get any better?


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey Double B -

I know you're on trt so I need to ask you how much T you're getting in.

May not be the tren since you didn't mention frequency or amount of T.

Then again, it may be but I've never had a problem like that with tren.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

BIG BUCK said:


> I'm coming upto week 4 on tren e and it's slowly killing me! I'm shattered, i mean absolutley shattered, my sleep is dreadful also, i have zero motivation, i'm gonna ride it out but does it get any better?


Hello mate, yes this is common, there are threads on it here. Nightime is especially bad, sleep is all over the place and usually connected to raised body temperature.

It didnt get any better for me until I was off it, sorry. Search for the thread, I think there were ideas there, but tren/test ratio may have had something to do with it, perhaps PM Mars?

SD


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

thanks guys, yeh i've read up on tren so know it's sides but i can hardly stay awake! just so you know i'm on test e 500 ew / primo 500 ew, i was 5 weeks in and felt good so added tren at 300 ew.

I take one whole adex tab every 3rd day and started hcg at 1500iu ew last week.(just to give me my balls back!)

Many guys including Ausbulit have sugested i try some hgh so i have that coming aswell! gonna take 4iu ed, to conbat fatigue, aches and pains etc

Now i've written it down it sounds like i'm on a lot of gear!

No more steriods till a least next year after this cycle.


----------



## bry1979 (May 2, 2010)

This is affecting me also at the moment, i'm running lixus rip blend and the lethargy is terrible, esp in the afternoons, i know its the tren as its the same anytime i run it, it does get better for me the longer i am on so i will be riding it out as the gains i get from the tren are worth it. Hows your appetite mate? mines shot to pieces.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Try halfing your tren dose to twice a week as this works for me , and I take it in morning,


----------



## ttquatro1 (Feb 18, 2011)

bry1979 said:


> This is affecting me also at the moment, i'm running lixus rip blend and the lethargy is terrible, esp in the afternoons, i know its the tren as its the same anytime i run it, it does get better for me the longer i am on so i will be riding it out as the gains i get from the tren are worth it. Hows your appetite mate? mines shot to pieces.


thats my appetite is **** then , wondered wot is was , only night sweats i get on tren . doing 3 ml a week of prochem 150


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I am constantly tired when running tren. Doesn't matter how much sleep I get!


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

By the end of my Tren cycles i'm lucky if i can even train. Exaustion is an understatement, hgh definately helped on last tren cycle. Starting tren in a few weeks, missus doesn't get much sleep either as my snoring goes into overdrive!


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

why do people get tired im also on prochem tritren 150 1ml every 3 days im sweating bad at work and and when training and first couple of weeks i did feel like i had no motivation in the gym which i found strange as im on 750mg TEST.E as well i had a feeling it was to do with the TREN its my first time with it i still have the odd bad day at the gym but touch wood i do have some really good ones too and fingers crossed it has,nt affected my sleep at all im hoping im someone who has minimal sides ive heard some people dont have a prob at all with sides from it is this true


----------



## Ed Mac (Dec 31, 2009)

Currently on 200mg tri tren eod last 5 weeks. Tiredness was big problem first three weeks due to insomnia just stuck it out no probs sleeping now apart from sweats. As Don said half the dose see if it gets better.From my experience tren sides are down to the person.I know guys that have stoped after 2 weeks due to very bad sides i actualy mellow out when on tren love the stuff.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

bry1979 said:


> This is affecting me also at the moment, i'm running lixus rip blend and the lethargy is terrible, esp in the afternoons, i know its the tren as its the same anytime i run it, it does get better for me the longer i am on so i will be riding it out as the gains i get from the tren are worth it. Hows your appetite mate? mines shot to pieces.


appetite is normal! although i did inj vit b12 yesterday and was hungry all day!


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

don1 said:


> Try halfing your tren dose to twice a week as this works for me , and I take it in morning,


done that from the start, 150 on monday, 150 on thursday..................................god know what 500 in one go would feel like! I wouldn't get out of bed!


----------



## Siasix (Jun 8, 2010)

Does tren surpress the appetite?!?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

on tren ace 50mg eod and im tired all time aslo upping it to 75mg eod for last couple weeks nt lookin 4ward to that


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Siasix said:


> Does tren surpress the appetite?!?


not with me


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Just reading your older post about hgh and maybe that's why im ok ???


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

started hgh yesterday and reducing the tren to 150 ew.


----------



## boricuarage (Jan 2, 2011)

TREN just makes me horny.....I'm like a rape gorilla right now w/ tren/mast


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Can,t see tren boosting your sex drive man im also on tren and also like a dog with two di*ks but thats the 750mg TEST im on im constantly pestering the missus she,s started saying just leave me alone lol but its sooo frustrating grrrrrrrrr pmsl. TREN on its own will kill your lil fella all he,ll want to do is sleep lol


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

sorry to hear your not getting on with the tren mate , i get very restless on it myself almost to much energy, the only side that p!ss me off are night sweats lack of lung power and being an bit of knob, you could try some caber as it deffo helps with the mood 0.5mg e5d should do


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Trenzyme said:


> sorry to hear your not getting on with the tren mate , i get very restless on it myself almost to much energy, the only side that p!ss me off are night sweats lack of lung power and being an bit of knob, you could try some caber as it deffo helps with the mood 0.5mg e5d should do


thanks man, gonna knock the tren on the head, its playing mind games with me! hardly sleeping (4 hours) and ratty as hell, no get up and go, so work is suffering!

I don't seem to respond well to any gear!

Anyhow, i've stopped the tren and i have 3 weeks left on the test(giving me bad acne) and the primo (bad cramps)............ i've decided (untill i change my mind) that at 18.6 stone i'm big enough and just want to cut up and feel better now.

Saying all that i started hgh a few days ago in the hope of some wellbeing, so i'll stick with the growth for 6 months and that's it!

God i sound old and grumpy!


----------



## bry1979 (May 2, 2010)

BIG BUCK said:


> thanks man, gonna knock the tren on the head, its playing mind games with me! hardly sleeping (4 hours) and ratty as hell, no get up and go, so work is suffering!
> 
> I don't seem to respond well to any gear!
> 
> ...


your doing the right thing mate if its affecting you that badly, not worth it if its f**king with your everyday life, tbh i've been on tren for 7 weeks now and i've had enough, but i'm running a rip blend so can't drop it without coming off the prop/drost as well.

Good luck with the growth, should rip you up a bit.


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm gonna try some vals when I add tren in the next few weeks. I know its a slippery slope but I need me some sleep.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I like the synergy of test, mast, and tren together.

I dont like the hot feeling, the insomnia, and the greasy face on tren, it kills my cardio (lungs) too.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

bry1979 said:


> your doing the right thing mate if its affecting you that badly, not worth it if its f**king with your everyday life, tbh i've been on tren for 7 weeks now and i've had enough, but i'm running a rip blend so can't drop it without coming off the prop/drost as well.
> 
> Good luck with the growth, should rip you up a bit.


Thanks Mate, i know it sounds like a pussy thing to do but i've got young kids and a good job and it really is affecting things, i truly think the tren was doing more bad than good, man can't sleep on 4 hours! Also with the tren bringing me down i'll never feel the benifits of growth. I'm nearly 40 and have learned to listen to my body.

Might even half the primo and test and run it as a cruise untill i stop, as the cramps are awful, i wanna be clean again! My mind/brain and body are telling me i've had enough!

I'm 6.4 and 18.6 stone this morning at 18% so my aim is 14% at 18 stone by my honeymoon at xmas, i should look the nuts at 14% and 18 stone 6 foot 4(or at least i hope so!)


----------



## boricuarage (Jan 2, 2011)

anaboliclove said:


> Can,t see tren boosting your sex drive man im also on tren and also like a dog with two di*ks but thats the 750mg TEST im on im constantly pestering the missus she,s started saying just leave me alone lol but its sooo frustrating grrrrrrrrr pmsl. TREN on its own will kill your lil fella all he,ll want to do is sleep lol


You misunderstood me... I'm on tren/test/mast......low dose of tren 50mg eod...my lil boy is still going strong... The only thing I hate with tren it messes my cardio big time!!!


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Man up dude!! 

Im 8 weeks into tren/test cycle, hate it, cant sleep, sweats, you name it, but my body is ripping up more than i ever felt possible, keep at it, or as you've stopped, give it another try at a later date, i was terrible the first 4/5 weeks, mood swings aggression etc...

Now i've learned to deal with it and it really is gods gift


----------



## r6richie (Dec 11, 2008)

BIG BUCK said:


> I'm coming upto week 4 on tren e and it's slowly killing me! I'm shattered, i mean absolutley shattered, my sleep is dreadful also, i have zero motivation, i'm gonna ride it out but does it get any better?


is thgis tren bomb your talking about and is it good??


----------



## Jamos85 (May 9, 2013)

I'm having the same problem now on omega tren ace, I can deal with the nighttime part I take a Benadryl before bed which seems to help but Iv noticed I'm a lot more tired and lack motivation where as before I started I was buzzing 24/7 to lift.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Jamos85 said:


> I'm having the same problem now on omega tren ace, I can deal with the nighttime part I take a Benadryl before bed which seems to help but Iv noticed I'm a lot more tired and lack motivation where as before I started I was buzzing 24/7 to lift.


Whats your estrogen control like?


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Tren is a nightmare like that, I literally flipped my sleeping pattern upside down and then some. Was training at crazy times - midnight, 2am, 3am, 4am, 6pm, 8pm etc - no stabilised routine.

Looked like crap (or at least felt it lol)

But the strength and aggression from using it in a cycle is unmatched from what I've tried so far


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

But if you guys lower your dose you will feel better.

Many just run too much tren.


----------



## ChrisVenn (Aug 18, 2013)

Siasix said:


> Does tren surpress the appetite?!?


Tren always makes me eat more but I know most people seem to be surpressed. Thats probably where your problems coming from, up the callories and see if it helps.


----------



## Logman (Nov 27, 2012)

Never ran tren but will next year I think. To all those guys that struggle with trensomnia, why don't you get prescription sleeping pills? I can't function without them on the best of days. They regulate my sleep and make me a functioning human being. I could care less about that dependance.


----------

